# Peppermint Oil Capsules



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

A friend in England sent me some peppermint oil capsules as I could not get them here. Terrible D after only two days. I was taking one after every meal (200mg each). Does anyone know if that was too much and has anyone had some success with these capsules?Appreciate any info you might have.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

foxyI live in the UK and take peppermint oil tablets. I take a brand call Colafac, which look like white m and m's, however, I was told to take them between 1/2 to 1 hour BEFORE I eat. I find they work for me and help stop the spasming almost immediately after eating (and subsequent D attack). I don't think taking them after you eat will help (but I may be wrong), as they have to start working before you digest your food.Once, my doctor had run out of Colafac and gave me capsules called Colpermin. They are a 'plastic' coated torpedo shaped tablet, and I guess they have liquid peppermint oil in them. I didn't get on too well with these. The only bonus with these were they made my poop and farts (gas) smell of peppermint!! However, if we went out for dinner and I judged the time wrong, and dinner was much later than expected (ie over and hour or so after the tablet) they caused me problems. Once we went out for dinner and ordered a meal which we never got to eat (I can't remember why now), so we ended up not eating that night, and boy did I have serious problems later, and the next day. Sorry to be gross and descriptive, but I had bad D but not alot of substance, and it burned my anus, by the smell and the amount, I think I was pooping pure peppermint oil!I hope this has been of help to you.Can you remember what brand name you took, or what they looked like?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

Make sure the peppermint capsules are enteric coated, otherwise they don't make it to the colon and get absorbed by the stomach which is not good.I take them and have had a lot of success - saw results in about two weeks. Maybe you haven't given them enough time to start working yet.My doctor told me to take them with food...I take two or three a day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

All I got out of it was a burning a__s.Sorry but its true .Try FOS.:}


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi foxy:You can get the enteric coated peppermint capsules in the States. The ones I took for a while was from a company called Enzymatic Therapy (or something close to that). If you go to a health food store and ask for them they'll know what you're talking about.







I liked them, but quit taking them because it got to be a little expensive. Also I eventually had less problems with spasms so didn't feel I needed them.JeanG


----------



## Kiwiora (Apr 1, 2000)

From what I understand from reading the label, the peppermint capsules are to help with the symptoms of IBS (D) not the D itself. That is, the peppermint capsules will help relieve bloating, spasms, cramping, gas etc but will not actually help stop the D.On the flipside. Most of the above symptoms (ie cramping) means the D is on the way, so maybe if you can stop the spasms by use of the peppermint oil... then this in turn will reduce the effects of the D (as that is basically what causes D... the spasms in the colon moving the food too fast along and thus reducing the time normally taken to remove the fluid -- end result D)


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

A note to Daisychain - Colofac is NOT peppermint oil capsules, if you read your box you will find it is mebeverine hydrochloride which IS an anti-spasmodic. It works on the receptors for noradrenaline in the gastrointestinal tract. In other countries it is a prescription only item. So the two are completely different. Just wanted to clear that up.I have tried both treatments (Colofac and peppermint oil capsules) and neither was great. I take only 1 peppermint oil capsule a day at most (before dinner)or I get the side effects of diarrea and perianal burning (commonly known as a sore butt!) The Australian brand is Mintec and it says to use half an hour before food, and never to take them with food. It might be worth trying one onl a day for a while before building up. Are they enteric coated? This means the oil is not released until it reaches the colon, and reduces the side effect of heartburn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Everyone (especially foxy)I obviously don't know what I am on about. I am very sorry if I have given out wrong information, I was just relaying what my Doctor told me. He obviously needs re-educating too!Thanks babydoc for putting me straight. It is a bit worrying to find out my Doctor has mis-informed me - I wonder what else he might have mis-informed me about!Sorry if I have mis-led anyone.ps babydoc, I can't read the box, as I get them on prescription from my Doctor, and they come in a plain white box


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

What about adding a few or a couple drops of peppermint oil to a glass of water?


----------

